
More Than Just a Schema Store - samber
http://engineeringblog.yelp.com/2016/08/more-than-just-a-schema-store.html
======
alexatkeplar
Great read, thanks for sharing! If readers are interested in open source
schema registries, check out:

* [https://github.com/confluentinc/schema-registry](https://github.com/confluentinc/schema-registry)

* [https://github.com/snowplow/iglu](https://github.com/snowplow/iglu)

Disclosure, I work on Iglu.

